# Advice re diabetes and TTC



## shortnsweet3781 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi I am looking for some advice, I had gestational diabetes during my 1st pregnancy, since then I have been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and at present it is diet controls. However I have been told before I can try for more children I need to speak to my doctor as things need to be done due to my diabetes. 
Can anyone advise when things they are talking about and is it going to be difficult for us to start trying for another child.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi there

Take a look at this link - there's some great advice for ladies who are trying to get pregnant or are already pregnant with types 2 or 2 diabetes. Sorry I had to find you external advice as I have no personal knowledge of this.

http://www.womenshealthmatters.ca/centres/diabetes/pregnancy/type12.html

Hope it helps

Tracy
x


----------

